# Gander International



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 16, 2019)

CNN Travel: Gander International

https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/gander-international-airport-canada/index.html

An interesting article on an airport that once served most of the major airlines crossing the Atlantic.

TWA, Pan Am, BOAC, El Al, Air France, Alitalia, Sabena, SAS, Swissair, TCA etc. were all there and most had extensive operations with crew bases, dispatch etc.

Even Aeroflot, Interflug (East Germany) CSA-Czechoslovak and Cubana stopped for fuel on their way to and from Cuba and many travelers got their first taste of freedom there when they defected during the stopover in the Gander Terminal.

http://articles.chicagotribune.com/1985-04-11/news/8501210193_1_rcmp-officer-refueling-lounge


----------



## PVD (Jul 16, 2019)

Saw "Come From Away" on Broadway a few weeks ago, and thoroughly enjoyed it. The A310-200 series that Pan Am (inherited by Delta) were notorious for range issues when headwinds were strong, they made "unscheduled" fuel stops pretty often when used in North Atlantic service.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jul 16, 2019)

I made an unscheduled stop at Gander several years ago when our Philadelphia to London flight got caught up in an ATC issue heading out of PHL and a refueling top was needed. It delayed our London arrival by several hours (not that bad for a redeye when your hotel room may not be available anyway). It was kind of interesting to look out at the airport and realize you are in the middle of Newfoundland. There was also 9/11/2001 when dozens of USA-bound transatlantic flights were diverted to Gander resulting in countless acts of kindness by the local residents for the nearly 7000 stranded passengers. Washington Post


----------



## PVD (Jul 16, 2019)

As I mentioned a couple of post back, the acts of kindness by the area residents have been brought to the stage in the play "Come From Away" I totally enjoyed it.


----------



## railiner (Jul 17, 2019)

When I drove across Newfoundland in 1990, I enjoyed lunch at the Gander Airport restaurant...good enough to do it on the way back, too.
I see that the daily DRL bus between St. John's, and the NS ferry at Port aux Basque also does that.


----------

